
Gmail not allowing push notifications on iPhone Mail app, should've been illegal - ThoAppelsin
How is it still possible for Google to disallow iPhone&#x27;s Mail app from receiving push notifications? I am not asking how it is possible technically, but asking how is it possible legally.<p>Isn&#x27;t this practice against some of the antithrust laws? How is it &quot;enough&quot; different from what Microsoft had been doing?<p>I have just got an old iPhone from a relative for my convenience, and blown away. This is not a new thing. Google, somehow, have been getting away with this practice for many years now. To me it seems as extremely foul, and I just cannot understand, how?
======
smt88
EDIT: I was wrong. Gmail supports IMAP[1], so this is entirely Apple's fault
if they're using POP instead of IMAP for accessing Gmail.

iPhone Mail uses POP, an open standard for email, to connect to Gmail. POP
doesn't support push notifications. All POP clients (Gmail itself, Outlook,
etc.) must use polling to find new emails.

You could blame Gmail for discontinuing IMAP support, or you could blame Apple
for refusing to integrate with Gmail using their API (which supports push and
is faster than POP).

Either way, this is a natural consequence of competition. Neither company
wants it to be easy for you to use the other one's product.

1\.
[https://support.google.com/mail/answer/7126229?hl=en](https://support.google.com/mail/answer/7126229?hl=en)

~~~
ThoAppelsin
I am clearly blaming Gmail for discontinuing IMAP support, which seems to me
clearly as a foul practice of abusing dominance over the market via
introduction of non-standard ways, while also halting support for the
standards. They would perish if they were to do this as a small company, and
make benefit out of it by "pushing" their products as a bundle, just because a
sizeable amount of people are dependent on their services.

~~~
opless
When did this happen?

I have things still happily using IMAP, in fact gmail on my iPhone is still
showing IMAP-like folders, further more the gmail help still shows the IMAP
configuration procedure[1].

[1].
[https://support.google.com/mail/answer/7126229?hl=en](https://support.google.com/mail/answer/7126229?hl=en)

~~~
smt88
Sorry, you are absolutely right. Gmail supports IMAP as a server.

Email discontinued support for importing emails from IMAP sources in Gmail
itself. That's what I was thinking of.

